# Rear Bumper



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

Where do I find a 05-06 rear bumper for an 04?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

here is a great deal if you want to get 2005 bumper with the factory exhaust to put on your 04.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2005...categoryZ33640QQihZ019QQitemZ8076565049QQrdZ1


----------

